# My Small Collection :P



## Stephy (Apr 25, 2006)

It's just little but I'm so proud lol!!! 

The quad has: Jest, Satin Taupe (sp), Shroom, Sable.
Two E/S: Lavendar Sky, Satellite Dreams

Yum! lol.


----------



## aznsmurfy (Apr 25, 2006)

aww you have a super cute collection! i really luv it! ^_^ great colors too!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 25, 2006)

Nice collection!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Fun colour choices (Lavender Sky is awesome!).   Those are great eye pencil colours too!


----------



## Wattage (Apr 25, 2006)

And very proud you should be!! Those are beautiful colours! I really like your collection - you are into a quad already... won't be long before you post a 12 photo collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lovely!


----------



## user3 (Apr 26, 2006)

That's right you be proud 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Small does not = unworthy!


----------



## Stephy (Apr 27, 2006)

MAC is extremely addictive. I just feel so proud and I love all my items too much! lol. Those quads are so handy! It's really a good deal for them as well. I need to get some more.


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 27, 2006)

I can only see 1 quad, but definitely chosen some great colours. I agree with Nessa, no matter the size of the stash, it's always special!


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 30, 2007)

trust me ur collection will grow within specktra's boundaries


----------

